# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Permission by department manager from single report to view.

## donalejandro

Hello,

We are using SSRS 2005 and I have a report I want to give access to 5 different managers the report will be in a separate folders by department this report is a budget report. I don't want to change the sql query for each department individually and copy into the respective folders  I would have ssrs 2005  recognize the department by folder and only give the data to the respective department manager.  Is this possible?

----------


## rmiao

Don't think ssrs will filter data for you. You can create sp for the report and pass department as parameter, each department will get its data only based on parameter.

----------


## donalejandro

Thanks for the insight.

----------

